# No new comb in the fall???



## Honeybeenut (Apr 16, 2017)

This is my sixth year beekeeping and last fall I was talking to a friend and was expressing my disappointment in the lack of drawing out my new frames. He then told me that bees only draw out comb in the spring flow. In my six years of beekeeping and countless hours of bee talks. Chats. Seminars. Video you name it. If it’s true what he said I must have been asleep when it was discussed and can some explain how it works because I am very interested in learning more on the subject.


----------



## NJBeeVet (Jan 3, 2019)

That's something I've always seen as well. it's probably location dependent but I've never seen them draw comb in New Jersey in fall


----------



## marksmith (May 4, 2010)

I think it’s simple economics. The ladies tidy up what they have and stock the shelves. All energy is focused on stores and preparing for winter. It takes a lot of energy to make wax. I suppose you could feed and see what happens, but I assume they’d just store it.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I can’t speak to Indiana but here I cannot get comb drawn after mid June.
There seems to be something stimulative about a natural nectar flow. I can supplementally feed them with sugar syrup and they will produce more comb but after the flow ends they will simply use that feed to backfill every available cell and quickly become honey bound.
It is a bit of a balancing act.


----------



## Honeybeenut (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks. That’s interesting for sure. I didn’t throw all my drawn out comb at them this spring and made them draw out a few more but makes sense to conserve in the fall I guess I always thought a flow was a flow but I guess time of year has more to do with it than anything.


----------

